
Do you think you know what an HTTP verb is? - lkrubner
https://fetch.spec.whatwg.org/#methods
======
lkrubner
This is a radical document:

\-------------------------------------------

A simple method is a method that is `GET`, `HEAD`, or `POST`.

There are no restrictions on methods. `CHICKEN` is perfectly acceptable (and
not a misspelling of `CHECKIN`). Other than those that are normalized there
are no casing restrictions either. `Egg` or `eGg` would be fine, though
uppercase is encouraged for consistency.

------
brudgers
Title is rather editorialized.

Related story:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11776791](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11776791)

